# Why would a lyft Driver reject a cash tip?



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

I offered the lyft driver in Chicago a cash tip for 5 dollars. He didn't accept it and told me I can just use the app. And during the ride we both talked about how it sucks that there's a lack of tipping in Uber.

As soon as he dropped me off at the VIP Gentleman's club, I handed him a 5 and he absolutely didn't want to accept it. Sure I can tip in the app. But if the cash is right there, why not take what you can? If I'm delivering for doordash and get a 5 dollar bill I'm not going to tell them to just tip in the app.


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

Stupidity.

The end.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Andre Benjamin 6000 said:


> The end.


You would think so. But this'll turn into a 3 pager about nothing.


----------



## Certain Judgment (Dec 2, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> I offered the lyft driver in Chicago a cash tip for 5 dollars. He didn't accept it and told me I can just use the app. And during the ride we both talked about how it sucks that there's a lack of tipping in Uber.
> 
> As soon as he dropped me off at the VIP Gentleman's club, I handed him a 5 and he absolutely didn't want to accept it. Sure I can tip in the app. But if the cash is right there, why not take what you can? If I'm delivering for doordash and get a 5 dollar bill I'm not going to tell them to just tip in the app.


Because he's a ding dong. I have never said no to green and have never met a dollar bill I didn't like!


----------



## uberebu (Jan 13, 2017)

Clearly tipping is racism...Next time you see me rollin Ima be like...What up tippuh?

Yo got that five-OH double up tippuuuuuh!!!


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

uberebu said:


> Clearly tipping is racism...Next time you see me rollin Ima be like...What up tippuh?
> 
> Yo got that five-OH double up tippuuuuuh!!!


Can't believe uber even brought up racism when it comes to tipping. Seems childish.


----------



## Certain Judgment (Dec 2, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Can't believe uber even brought up racism when it comes to tipping. Seems childish.


Don't you know by now that everything is racist these days?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> Can't believe uber even brought up racism when it comes to tipping. Seems childish.


Well, they brought up a study that said the general public tips minorities less.


----------



## redd38 (May 22, 2015)

Maybe he's been robbed a few times already and doesn't like carrying cash. Maybe he thought you looked like you were about to rob him and he wanted you to think he doesn't have any cash.


----------



## thepanttherlady (Nov 3, 2016)

Did we *really* need two threads regarding a driver that rejected a $5 cash tip?

https://uberpeople.net/threads/driver-offered-me-mints-and-water-asked-for-a-5-star.168233/


----------



## Red (Nov 8, 2014)




----------



## Coolrider101nk (Jun 21, 2016)

When a rider invites a separate group to join due to ordering issues or whatever I will specify I can not accept cash, but any green paper left in the vehicle with Noone claiming ownership will not be discarded, or the person with the phone that requested me can hand me cash, Noone else. They realize it's my disclaimer. ..I'm not doing a cash ride.


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

The driver wanted to "tip" you instead


----------



## uberslave 1 (May 21, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> I offered the lyft driver in Chicago a cash tip for 5 dollars. He didn't accept it and told me I can just use the app. And during the ride we both talked about how it sucks that there's a lack of tipping in Uber.
> 
> As soon as he dropped me off at the VIP Gentleman's club, I handed him a 5 and he absolutely didn't want to accept it. Sure I can tip in the app. But if the cash is right there, why not take what you can? If I'm delivering for doordash and get a 5 dollar bill I'm not going to tell them to just tip in the app.


i even do cash rides on side,,guy is idiot.for 5 dollar tip i will open door for u,,give u my visit card,,with my number,,so make sure u call me when u need ride..lol


----------



## Coolrider101nk (Jun 21, 2016)

Offer enough cash and you become an undisputed friend and I'll take you wherever.


----------



## supernaut (Nov 26, 2015)

Not too long ago, I was waiting for some inconsiderate drunk who wasn't in sight at the 5 minute mark. Then, an amiable drunk approached my car and offered me $20 up front, for a ~2 mile ride. I've never canceled so fast in my life!

The first pax called through Lyft as I was driving the cash payer home. Talk to my voicemail, beyooootch!


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

elelegido said:


> You would think so. But this'll turn into a 3 pager about nothing.


Don't encourage him 



thepanttherlady said:


> Did we *really* need two threads regarding a driver that rejected a $5 cash tip?
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/driver-offered-me-mints-and-water-asked-for-a-5-star.168233/


No, but he wasn't getting enough attention the first round


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Don't encourage him


D'oh! Your comment nearly made this a 2 pager!


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Did anyone inside the VIP Gentlemans club refuse a tip?


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> I offered the lyft driver in Chicago a cash tip for 5 dollars. He didn't accept it and told me I can just use the app. And during the ride we both talked about how it sucks that there's a lack of tipping in Uber.
> 
> As soon as he dropped me off at the VIP Gentleman's club, I handed him a 5 and he absolutely didn't want to accept it. Sure I can tip in the app. But if the cash is right there, why not take what you can? If I'm delivering for doordash and get a 5 dollar bill I'm not going to tell them to just tip in the app.


"I'm sorry, I should have accepted it. I'm new to Lyft, and I'm used to telling people there's no need to tip from my years at Uber. If I could go back now, I'd do anything to get that $5 -- that's like driving for an additional hour of pay."


----------

